# HELP! Tiny white things, what are these???



## Fibrobutterfly (Mar 16, 2006)

This is really creeping me out! I found these tiny white things crawling around on the glass and swimming in the water in two different set-ups. They look like tiny, tiny pieces of rice crawling and swimming around. So tiny, I can't measure them. I took some pictures, but can't figure out how to post them.

The first set-up is a 2 and a half gallon betta tank with four compartments in it. It has two bettas and two mystery snails in it. I have an undergravel filter in there and am constantly cleaning the gravel, but the gravel always looks dirty. I feed the bettas floating pellets, and they rarely leave more than one or two pellets that they don't eat. I put half a bottom feeder shrimp pellet in for each snail at night and vacuum up the extra the next day. This is the tank I'm worried about, I removed the inhabitants, rinsed them in clean water and put them in bowls till I figure out what to do. Both bettas and both snails appear perfectly healthy, and the water in their temporary bowls appears clear.

The second set-up is actually just a small container holding about 25 red ramshorn snails that I recently got. I was keeping them in there until I decide which tank to put these snails in. I went out of town for about three days and couldn't clean out the excess food everyday, so although there is no gravel the bottom of this tank, it got very dirty, very quickly. This tank had many more white things than the betta tank. I removed the snails, rinsed them in a container of clean water, and put them all in another container of clean water. I can still see some white things in the new container. I received these snails with quite a bit of shell damage, but didn't notice the white things swimming around until I got back from my short trip. 

I am guessing that the white things is probably from the leftover food, but want to make sure it isn't something that came in with the snails and accidently contaminated my betta tank from using the same siphon. Whatever it is, I want to get rid of it before introducing the snails into another tank.

Any ideas and suggestions is appreciated! Also on how to post the pics. Thanks.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

They are planaria or nematodes. They are harmless to your fish and usually 'appear' in your tanks due to overfeeding. If you cut back on your feeding a bit, they will go away. Although, they would make a nice fishie snack if yours were so inclined. LOL


----------



## Fibrobutterfly (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of removing all the gravel from the betta tank. I'm just trying to figure out how to filter the water best. It's hard to do with there being four separate compartments. The water doesn't circulate well at all, so I went with the undergravel filter, but that's definitely not working the way I wanted either. Hmmm...still thinking...


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, undergravel filters are a haven for planaria. Having that tank divided into 4 compartments probably hinders the gravel vacuuming a bit, too!

I might be easier to go with sponge filters for each section. They do come small and would make water movement better, too.


----------



## Fibrobutterfly (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh, it is such a PAIN to vacuum!!! I'll probably end up trying four small sponge filters unless I discover a better idea. Thanks!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Sponge filters are great! I use them all everywhere around here. Even in tanks with canisters on them. I think your on the right tract with a small sponge for each section.


----------



## Fibrobutterfly (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm having a very tough time finding sponge filters small enough for my small aquarium.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I think there is someone here on the board (BayleesFishes) that makes or sells them. THey may be able to help you. THey may even be able to custom make you some that are small enough or help you modify some to fit.


----------

